# Substitute for Tamanu Oil



## ikindred (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi, I am trying a new receipe for a balm and it calls for Tamanu oil. I am unfamiliar with this oil but when pricing it, it is expensive!  Is there a substitute I can use for this oil like perhaps, Sweet Almond, Jojoba or something.  I am trying to work with the things within my current inventory.

Your help is appreciated.


----------



## lsg (Mar 11, 2011)

How about rosehip seed oil?  Here is a link with the properties of some oils, maybe you could choose one that is the closest to tamanu.

http://stores.walk-in-beauty.net/-strse ... Detail.bok


----------

